# Bring Back The Old Ping Screen with Address and Suburb!



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

View attachment 154673


What ever happened to this request screen?


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Not just Address and Suburb but lately the proposed rider rating isn't showing

https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-rating.198778/#post-2974047

"We're always looking to improve the experience, and really appreciate the feedback. Let us know more about it by dropping in the details at t.uber.com/drivercontact and we'll follow up."

Just an underhanded move by the UBERNAUTS to convert us from ANTS to MUSHROOMS


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its awful no address or city guaraenteed more tickets bc i know addresses that you should never pick up at, if its a far away ping you cant even see the street on the map


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

uber is doing it on purpose and I'm waiting for a day I can repay uber with same love,Taxify starting in London


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

GooD Old Days,Nothing lasts forever.



ST DYMPHNA son said:


> uber is doing it on purpose and I'm waiting for a day I can repay uber with same love,Taxify starting in London


Txify been around for a couple of years know,Its also back by Didi, the Chinese Uber killer.


----------



## ubermercury (Nov 29, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> GooD Old Days,Nothing lasts forever.
> 
> Txify been around for a couple of years know,Its also back by Didi, the Chinese Uber killer.


I think they have been reducing the pick up location details on the Ping Screen continuously.
It's doing my head in.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

ubermercury said:


> I think they have been reducing the pick up location details on the Ping Screen continuously.
> It's doing my head in.


Nowadays I simply accept then cancel if I don't like the details I see. If Uber wants to do something about it, then I'm happy to go have a chat with the FWC.


----------



## DH_uber (Aug 20, 2017)

These underhand tactics are to be expected form Uber. They claim to listen to the drivers but no driver would have suggested or endorsed the new trip request screen. Disgraceful company that deserves to fail.

Its only a matter of time before someone has an accident trying to decipher it while in motion.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Waingro said:


> View attachment 154985
> View attachment 154673
> 
> 
> What ever happened to this request screen?


100%!!!!



george manousaridis said:


> GooD Old Days,Nothing lasts forever.
> 
> Txify been around for a couple of years know,Its also back by Didi, the Chinese Uber killer.


China pushed Uber out by agreeing to pay them 20% of the rideshare profits, and that's just to keep Uber away from China. Uber pretty much got a sweet deal for doing nothing.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

AvengingxxAngel said:


> China pushed Uber out by agreeing to pay them 20% of the rideshare profits, and that's just to keep Uber away from China. Uber pretty much got a sweet deal for doing nothing.


Blowing a billion dollars per year in China wasn't doing nothing. It'll be a very long time before they've recovered those losses.


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

DH_uber said:


> These underhand tactics are to be expected form Uber. They claim to listen to the drivers but no driver would have suggested or endorsed the new trip request screen. Disgraceful company that deserves to fail.
> 
> Its only a matter of time before someone has an accident trying to decipher it while in motion.


Been saying the same thing for weeks. Yep it's bloody dangerous alright. Made pointed mention of this at the local greenlight hub and got a blank look from the ubernaut who then said "just accept then cancel if you want". I asked what was wrong with the old ping screen and was told "dunno".


----------



## NZShaker (Feb 1, 2016)

AvengingxxAngel said:


> 100%!!!!
> 
> China pushed Uber out by agreeing to pay them 20% of the rideshare profits, and that's just to keep Uber away from China. Uber pretty much got a sweet deal for doing nothing.


Thats like me saying to you...give me $3 dollars and Ill give u $1 back

And then Ill give u 20% of what I tell u I make as profit which could be nothing....its like making a profit working for Uber > - <


----------

